# A Valentine to all of you SPs!



## thedavidhooker (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

In celebration of Valentine's Day, Mike & I decided to spread the love and give all of you a video Valentine! Below is our SP specific Valentine, we hope you enjoy it and have a wonderful day! 

Dave <3


----------



## Anakin (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks

Im single, therefore, more money in my pocket, less money spent

*self high five*


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the ego stroke guys! I love stroking...my ego :crazy:

(Talk louder next time, doing stuff while listening)


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Thanks for the ego stroke guys! I love stroking...my ego :crazy:
> 
> (Talk louder next time, doing stuff while listening)


I agree, I was talking to my friends on Facebook, you need to boom your voices. XD


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Thank you. No Valentine's for me. I prefer to hide in my lair.


----------



## flarethereal (Feb 1, 2013)

forever alone mode 

playing video games and sleep the rest of the day.

:-(


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

seriously, guys, if it's not loud enough, just turn up the volume -__-

I was like seriously excited when I saw this because I like people saying nice things about me 
Also, at once point you commented on how they always tell great stories. And at least for me, that's because I make them up. XD I mean, not entirely, but I definitely exaggerate. Whatever makes the best story, you know?


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Raichu said:


> seriously, guys, if it's not loud enough, just turn up the volume -__-
> 
> I was like seriously excited when I saw this because I like people saying nice things about me
> Also, at once point you commented on how they always tell great stories. And at least for me, that's because I make them up. XD I mean, not entirely, but I definitely exaggerate. Whatever makes the best story, you know?



Yes, good point. 

I remember one time I met this kid that would always exaggerate everything. Then one day he exploded in a fiery blast of confetti. Man, I loved that kid.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Fat Bozo said:


> I remember one time I met this kid that would always exaggerate everything. Then one day he exploded in a fiery blast of confetti. Man, I loved that kid.


I literally lol'd.
And I'm not even exaggerating. 

Seriously though, sometimes I can't even control it. I just start saying stuff that sounds funny, and it's not even an exaggeration of anything. It's just lies. >.<

Like, let's say I was eating a sandwich.
And my sister's like "did you make that?"
And I'm like "No, I just found it in the trash."
And then I'm like "Nooo, just kidding. ^^ Lol I wouldn't do that. That would be gross. I stole it from a homeless guy."
And then I'm like "Sorry, sorry! I try to be serious, but sometimes I just can't help myself. You're right, I did make it. Johnny bet me $10 bucks I wouldn't eat a poop sandwich, and--"
And then I stop and I'm like "Sorry, for real this time. I'm done."


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Raichu said:


> I literally lol'd.
> And I'm not even exaggerating.
> 
> Seriously though, sometimes I can't even control it. I just start saying stuff that sounds funny, and it's not even an exaggeration of anything. It's just lies. >.<
> ...


Yes, I know this exercise well. And my poor mother still puts up with me to this day.

Of course, I keep her bound and gagged, but I still think she could leave if she really wanted to.

:wink:


----------

